# Eddy Curry Offers



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

BEST EDDY CURRY OFFERS


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!


Sorry, Lakerman33, but... :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Couldnt think of any offers.. Curry isnt worth any.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd rather not have Curry here.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd trade the Bulls Slava for Curry, straight up. Don't care if it works or not, but I'd do it. :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about Curry and Hinrich?


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> How about Curry and Hinrich?


Actually you'll need to throw in Hinrich and Gordon and you've got your Slava. :bsmile:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

sounds like a deal to me


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

For all those that have taken leave of your sense's Eddie Curry is a better player than Chris Mihm is. Curry averaged 14 + pts for a full NBA season Mihm has done nothing. 

I'd trade Mihm and Rush to the Bulls if they wanted them. 

Curry would give us a legit person to throw the ball into the post to and expect buckets. He has post moves that work and he can catch the ball. 

Curry is a suspect defender and a real light rebounder but he can score from the post. 

Mihm has no moves he can only finish off of passes when the defense is drawn.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> How about Curry and Hinrich?


Pretty please? 



> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!


:yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> For all those that have taken leave of your sense's Eddie Curry is a better player than Chris Mihm is. Curry averaged 14 + pts for a full NBA season Mihm has done nothing.
> 
> I'd trade Mihm and Rush to the Bulls if they wanted them.
> ...


OK, but that said, Mihm is a better rebounder at the 4 and 5, Mihm play the 4 due to his superior athleticism and quickness, and is better shot blocker at any position period. The only thing Curry has on him is scoring on the inside, which he has by a wide margin. But still, Lakers aren't that desperate, last thing they want to do is trade defense, rebounding and shot blocking for inside scoring and nothing else, which defines Curry's game.

If you're banking on him becoming a better defender and rebounder (he's actually a pretty average defender, not bad), then that's another story. I wouldn't risk Mihm for him. Yes, he's that "bad". :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, but that said, Mihm is a better rebounder at the 4 and 5, Mihm play the 4 due to his superior athleticism and quickness, and is better shot blocker at any position period. The only thing Curry has on him is scoring on the inside, which he has by a wide margin. But still, Lakers aren't that desperate, last thing they want to do is trade defense, rebounding and shot blocking for inside scoring and nothing else, which defines Curry's game.
> ...


Your a homer if you wouldnt trade Mihm for Curry. Before Mihm became a "Laker" you would laugh at this trade.

And Mihm is not superior athleticly to Curry. Not in my opinion anyways.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Your a homer if you wouldnt trade Mihm for Curry. Before Mihm became a "Laker" you would laugh at this trade.


Explain why? Have you ever seen Mihm play before in your life? He can block shots and rebound, something the Lakers _desperately_ need. This has nothing to do with talent and everything to do with skill set holes the Lakers can't afford to lose. I never argued Mihm was more talented, I argued that his skill sets in a defined role are more important than the one skill set Curry has (inside scoring), which even then he doesn't do at all that high of a level. 



> And Mihm is not superior athleticly to Curry. Not in my opinion anyways.


He's a quicker jumper and he covers a lot of ground quickly. Curry isn't that great of an athlete, not from what I've seen of him this season.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Curry cant have too much trade value. Despite what anyone tells you he is NOT a 7 footer. He IS lethargic, selfish, and I question if he has any drive to get better, and help a team win. 

Not one of my favorite players.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Lakers cant afford to give up Mihm for Curry. Curry needs to be traded to a team that already has great defensive presence in the paint, but needs some scoring off the bench. 

That said, Curry is still only 21, almost 22, and has a lot of time to become a good player. That would be encouraging if he had shown any progress in the past 4 years, didnt have such suspect motivation problems, and didnt come off as being so clueless. Age and potential have to turn into production and impact one day, and as a GM, its your responsibility not only to look at the players potential, but look at his chance of reaching that potential. I'm not sure Curry ever had even a decent chance at reaching his great potential. 

The Bulls wont get much in return for him. Its true that centers are rare in this league, but Curry does nothing that a center should do, so it defeats the purpose. A 6'7 power forward could masquerade himself as a center and do everything that a center is supposed to do better than Curry does. 

If the Bulls could get Rush and Mihm for Curry, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Lakers cant afford to give up Mihm for Curry. Curry needs to be traded to a team that already has great defensive presence in the paint, but needs some scoring off the bench.
> 
> That said, Curry is still only 21, almost 22, and has a lot of time to become a good player. That would be encouraging if he had shown any progress in the past 4 years, didnt have such suspect motivation problems, and didnt come off as being so clueless. Age and potential have to turn into production and impact one day, and as a GM, its your responsibility not only to look at the players potential, but look at his chance of reaching that potential. I'm not sure Curry ever had even a decent chance at reaching his great potential.
> ...


And I was foolish enough to think the guy would have a breakout year. I still hold out a very minute amount of hope it'll happen.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We already traded Perkins for Benoit Benjamin (ok we got Christie to) but I don't wan't Benoits son playing for us as well.

I have a hard time thinking Mitch would trade Mihm after he downgraded the PG position to get him. The reason Mihm was brought in is because he has skills Vlade, and no other Laker, has as EHL pointed out. What happens to Vlade if Curry comes? 

I'll give them Cook and Rush, or Cook and any of the excess SF's, or Rush and any of the excess SF's but that's it. That way we can play Mihm mainly at 4 and make Curry Vlade's backup. Curry is a waste of space, so I don't want to give up much for him.

By the way I thought a homer would say the Bulls would love to trade Mihm for Curry?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I would trade Mihm and Rush for Curry in a heartbeat.

Mihm is garbage man. Look at how inconsistent his scoring is. He relies totally on others players to get him involved. Curry could be set up by Kobe just as easily as Mihm. Curry can actually score on his own without a dumpoff or put back.

If they threw in Gordon I would think about giving them Butler.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> I would trade Mihm and Rush for Curry in a heartbeat.
> 
> Mihm is garbage man. Look at how inconsistent his scoring is. He relies totally on others players to get him involved. Curry could be set up by Kobe just as easily as Mihm. Curry can actually score on his own without a dumpoff or put back.
> ...


But again, that's all Curry does better than Mihm. Mihm is a better shot blocker, rebounder and defender, all things the Lakers desperately need to have in their front court. There's absolutely no sense in downgrading defensively.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> But again, that's all Curry does better than Mihm. Mihm is a better shot blocker, rebounder and defender, all things the Lakers desperately need to have in their front court. There's absolutely no sense in downgrading defensively.


I don't think Mihm is much of a rebounder. Pretty good offensive rebounder, but I think his numbers are inflated due to the lack of any other rebounders on the team. Curry could do close to the same if he was on the team.

Mihm is not a defender either. Remember the Spurs game? He was tripping over his own feet trying to stop the cuts to the basket.

Mihm is a better shot-blocker, but I would be willing to give that up for Curry. I don't think his presence has won us any games.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I would do: RUSH, JONES,Slava 

FOR CURRY, PARGO


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

In all honesty, I'd rather have Tyson Chandler than Eddy Curry's lazy ***. I don't think he could have ever become the next Shaq but he's certainly one of the most talented big men in the game. He has no work ethic, no toughness, and no sense of pride in his game. Chandler, on the other hand, would be a force for us at PF. Sure, he's always injured but he'd be an upgrade over some of our other big men with his rebounding and shot blocking.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> I don't think Mihm is much of a rebounder. Pretty good offensive rebounder, but I think his numbers are inflated due to the lack of any other rebounders on the team. Curry could do close to the same if he was on the team.
> 
> ...


Please teach them whats up Wilt. 

Curry is a FAR better player than Mihm. I'm a homer for the Lakers but I ain't blind. 

Curry's problem with the Bulls is he's asked to be the main guy. 

Here in LA he'd be the 3rd option and he'd flourish getting Kobe's scraps and being set up by Kobe and Odom. 

Curry's dropstep is official. He has a nice face- up jumper and an effective jumphook. 

Mihm is skiddish in the post and loses confidence at the drop of the hat. 

Curry is more explosive leaper than Mihm is also. Ask Magloire or any number of others he dunks on. 

Curry is somewhat lazy but under Kobe's prodding he could flourish, Rudy T is an excellent bigman coach and might could turn the corner with Curry. 

Curry needs to become the 2nd or 3rd offensive option somewhere not the 1st. 

Mihm is a garbage man with suspect defense and rebounding. 

Before Mihm came here he was raggedy. 

I just read an article in a chicago newspaper where they said the Lakers were indeed interested and called about Curry.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd trade fo Chandler and Williams.. Frank out there with Brian just like the good ol days in college.. Bah nevermind :laugh:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Frank is a solid PG better than the 2 scrubs we have no


WHERES JOE CRISPIN?!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Please teach them whats up Wilt.
> 
> Curry is a FAR better player than Mihm. I'm a homer for the Lakers but I ain't blind.
> ...


You and Wilt the Stilt both posted things I agree with. Curry is a million times better than Mihm when it comes to putting the ball in the hole. But you guys disregarded the fact that Curry is just pitiful at defensive rebounding and shotblocking. Even with Mihm, you guys are below average on the interior at best. Swapping Curry for Mihm is grounds for the Lakers becoming the worst defensive rebounding team in basketball, and that goes with also becoming the worst in offensive rebounds allowed. You would start looking at Brian Grant and Kobe Bryant as your best rebounders, and thats bad news. 

So what would Curry bring to the team? If you give him the ball, he'll score efficiently. Just know that if you give him the ball, its not coming back out because Curry doesnt know how to pass out of a double team. Plus you already have two very talented players who know how to put the ball in the hole very well. The Lakers need a lot of things...they need a sharpshooter, interior defense, rebounding, and a good point guard who can play 30+ minutes. Curry doesnt fit into any of those things, and losing Mihm would only make the interior defense weakness worse than it is now. 

But hey, I'm all for it if we get Rush too.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> You and Wilt the Stilt both posted things I agree with. Curry is a million times better than Mihm when it comes to putting the ball in the hole. But you guys disregarded the fact that Curry is just pitiful at defensive rebounding and shotblocking. Even with Mihm, you guys are below average on the interior at best. Swapping Curry for Mihm is grounds for the Lakers becoming the worst defensive rebounding team in basketball, and that goes with also becoming the worst in offensive rebounds allowed. You would start looking at Brian Grant and Kobe Bryant as your best rebounders, and thats bad news.
> ...


Would you agree that Chandler is a better fit, if we were to pursue a trade for him? He solves two of the needs that you mentioned.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> But you guys disregarded the fact that Curry is just pitiful at defensive rebounding and shotblocking. Even with Mihm, you guys are below average on the interior at best. Swapping Curry for Mihm is grounds for the Lakers becoming the worst defensive rebounding team in basketball.


3.3 of Mihm's 8 boards a game come on the offensive end, so I wouldn't really call him a chairman of the defensive boards. With the lack of rebounders on this team, Mihm is bound to get some rebounds anyway. I think Curry could easily get 7-8 boards a game.

As for shot-blocking; Curry did average over a block a game last year, and with all the offense he could bring I would be willing to give up half a block a game we would lose from giving up Mihm.



> So what would Curry bring to the team? If you give him the ball, he'll score efficiently. Just know that if you give him the ball, its not coming back out because Curry doesnt know how to pass out of a double team. Plus you already have two very talented players who know how to put the ball in the hole very well.


Mihm is averaging less than an assist per game, so I don't think we would lose anything there by swapping for Curry. 

Curry's offensive ability would open things up for Kobe and Odom. Mihm can't score unless he gets a tip-in or a dump-off from Kobe. Curry can isolate in the post and get you a nice chunk of points. Mihm can't.




> But hey, I'm all for it if we get Rush too.


Deal


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Curry
Gordon

for

Butler
Mihm
Rush

Would anyone do that deal?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*aint gonna happen*

Curry Says He Wants to Stay With Bulls, Blames Agent for Trade Talk

Nov 12, 5:41 PM (ET) 

By NANCY ARMOUR

DEERFIELD, Ill. (AP) - Eddy Curry might want to think twice before venting to his agents again.

Curry said Friday he wants to stay with his hometown Chicago Bulls, blaming his agents for turning his private complaints into a public demand for a trade and adding chaos to a team that already has more than enough.

"I'm not trying to go nowhere," Curry said after the Bulls' practice. "There's no way I want to leave Chicago, under no circumstances. Right now, I'm just trying to get all this past me and move forward."


more...
http://sports.iwon.com/news/11122004/v1710.html


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Curry
> Gordon
> 
> ...


Here are two seperate deals that work under the salary cap:

Brian Grant
Chris Mihm
Caron Butler
Kareem Rush

for 

Antonio Davis
Eddy Curry 
Kirk Hinrich

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brian Grant
Chris Mihm
Caron Butler
Kareem Rush

for 

Antonio Davis
Tyson Chandler
Kirk Hinrich


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

A) Curry doesnt not want 2 be traded
B) I dont think the lakers wud trade Butler


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Would you agree that Chandler is a better fit, if we were to pursue a trade for him? He solves two of the needs that you mentioned.


Yes. Chandler, if healthy, would be a great addition to the Lakers. I dont think Paxson is looking to deal him though. 



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 3.3 of Mihm's 8 boards a game come on the offensive end, so I wouldn't really call him a chairman of the defensive boards. With the lack of rebounders on this team, Mihm is bound to get some rebounds anyway. I think Curry could easily get 7-8 boards a game.
> 
> As for shot-blocking; Curry did average over a block a game last year, and with all the offense he could bring I would be willing to give up half a block a game we would lose from giving up Mihm.


This season has been too small of a sample size, but from what I've seen from both players, Mihm has a lot more drive to be a good rebounder. Unfortunetly, you're right, the numbers from both guys are nearly the same, but Curry has always been a glory stats player, and still is. 

I dont agree with Dan Rosenbaum's adjusted plus/minus rankings completely, because he himself admitted that the margin of error is big enough that the difference between the 30th and 10th best players could be switched. However, his system does say that Curry is one of the 10 worst players in the league among players that get good minutes. Its hard to ignore that, especially when you see it in full effect. The Bulls are a much better team when Curry plays less minutes, but when he does play 35+ he puts up nice numbers. 

My guess is that Mihm probably has a positive effect, even if its small, just because he does more of the little things and his interior defense is much better. 



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Mihm is averaging less than an assist per game, so I don't think we would lose anything there by swapping for Curry.


If you compare the attention each player gets when they have the ball, Curry should be averaging a lot more assists than Mihm. Mihm is never double teamed, any assists he gets is completely within the flow of the offense. Curry has the opportunity to average more with guys coming over to double, but he *still* has only dished 130 assists over his whole 257 game career. Once he gets the ball, its not coming out. 



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Curry's offensive ability would open things up for Kobe and Odom. Mihm can't score unless he gets a tip-in or a dump-off from Kobe. Curry can isolate in the post and get you a nice chunk of points. Mihm can't.


Once again, I dont know about Curry opening things up for Kobe and Odom. Will he? Yes. You give him the ball, he draws the double, Kobe and Odom have more freedom and things are technically "opened up" but what good does that do if he doesn't pass it out? It does no good, unless we start talking about offensive rebounding. 

Trust me, this is the aspect of Curry's game that frustrates me most. I can look past his rebounding, because he does an okay job of boxing out, and he might even be an average defender and an almost average shotblocker. Those things I can deal with, but when you look at his strength which is his post scoring, even *that* becomes a weakness when teams start doubling and all he can do is force bad shots and turn the ball over. 

Its no coincedence that Curry will score 15 points in the 1st quarter, then be taken out for most of the rest of the game. What happens is, defenses adjust and Curry doesn't know how to adjust to defenses.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Paxson won't trade Hinrich unless there is some better talent on the table. Deng and Nocioni will probably be better than Butler, so getting him in a deal for Hinrich wouldn't do much good. Mihm is a nice backup center, Grant is solid, Rush is a good bench player, but in this league quality for quantity trades are usually a bad idea. Kobe or Odom are the only guys on the Lakers who could net Hinrich at this point, but obviously you guys wouldn't do that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hell no. 

Stop jumping to conclusions, we are 7 games into the season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with Pinball Chandler would be the much better fit with the Lakers but I mention Curry because of the rumors about him. 

After watching tonights game I'm even more convinced the Lakers need to make a trade for a big who can rebound and another big who can score inside using post-ups. 

This is why I was for Outlaw, he can offensive rebound and defensive rebound.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> I don't think Mihm is much of a rebounder. Pretty good offensive rebounder, but I think his numbers are inflated due to the lack of any other rebounders on the team. Curry could do close to the same if he was on the team.
> 
> ...


In no universe is Curry a better rebounder than Mihm. That's one of the worst parts about his game, he can't rebound. Seriously, you need to watch the guy more, no one sane argues that Curry can rebound. Maybe someday. But not today. And I fail to see how the Spurs game proves Mihm can't defend. It was one game. 

The old "there are no other rebounders" doesn't fly and never has, not sure how that myth ever became popular.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Bulls and Clippers play tomorrow night, and the game will be televised on WGN Superstation as well as FSN2 I believe. I encourage you to watch it if you are curious as to why Eddy Currys trade value is so low.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> In no universe is Curry a better rebounder than Mihm. That's one of the worst parts about his game, he can't rebound. Seriously, you need to watch the guy more, no one sane argues that Curry can rebound. Maybe someday. But not today. And I fail to see how the Spurs game proves Mihm can't defend. It was one game.
> 
> The old "there are no other rebounders" doesn't fly and never has, not sure how that myth ever became popular.


Mihm is dropping like a rock. His rebounding numbers will soon be at the level of Curry's. I can't believe that a sane person would actually defend a scrub like him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> Mihm is dropping like a rock. His rebounding numbers will soon be at the level of Curry's. I can't believe that a sane person would actually defend a scrub like him.


Honestly, how much have you watched Curry? He wouldn't be a good rebounder on _any_ team. The Bulls have never been a good rebounding team, by the way.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Bulls and Clippers play tomorrow night, and the game will be televised on WGN Superstation as well as FSN2 I believe. I encourage you to watch it if you are curious as to why Eddy Currys trade value is so low.


What happened to the Bulls will make the playoffs club? Did you give up already?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> What happened to the Bulls will make the playoffs club? Did you give up already?


No, I havent stopped supporting the Bulls in their pursuit to make the playoffs, but some stupid posters misinterpret the whole purpose of making the club. This site has sickened me lately, from parody posters, to blatant disrespect from people who refuse to even try talking basketball legitimately, to attempts at humor, to just straight up nonsense. I can think of atleast 5 posters off the top who post in the main forum who need to be banned, because they flood it with garbage. Usually the mods do a better job of keeping it clean, but its been bad lately. Coem to think of it, this will probably be my last post in awhile, maybe I'll change my mind though.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WUT IF JONNY MAC WAS ONE OF US? JUST A STRANGER ONE OF US


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry is a great scorer but horrible on the boards.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't want Curry on this team! :yes:


----------

